# [Aporte] Desarrollo y construccion de un medidor de color



## aquileslor (Nov 5, 2012)

*DESARROLLO  Y  CONSTRUCCIÓN  DE  UN  MEDIDOR  DE  COLOR*​
Atento en que en el foro hay mucho interés por los captores del color y su medición, trataré  sobre el desarrollo y la construcción de un colorímetro de reflectancia ( o reflexión) realizado en mi laboratorio.
Aclaro de entrada que este no es un circuito de prueba o experimentación. Es un real instrumento para medir la calidad del color en los objetos coloreados. Por lo tanto es necesario seguir el desarrollo del mismo aunque se pueden hacer luego modificaciones si se quiere.
Por eso hago una introducción al color, para conocimiento general.
Los circuitos están desarrollados en forma analógica y simple para que los que quieran desarrollar algo manejado por PICs lo puedan hacer fácilmente siguiendo estos principios de construcción.
Los colorímetros pueden ser de reflectancia o reflexión ( miden o comparan colores que se reflejan, como los de las pinturas o los colores de los papeles, etc.) y de trasmisión de luz o color  (como la luz del sol, las lámparas, los leds, la pantalla del televisor o el monitor, los líquidos, etc). El color de los gases se puede medir en las dos formas y siempre se elige la más fiel para ello.

​
Y como son diferentes estos procesos físicos, también serán diferentes los instrumentos dedicados a su medición.
La reflexión del color se mide haciendo incidir en un ángulo conveniente, una cantidad de luz, si posible, de todo el espectro y se va midiendo la respuesta a cada longitud de onda.
En cambio en la trasmisión se hace pasar por la muestra transparente la luz de color complementario del de la muestra y se mide la cantidad de luz que pasa.
La medición del color, en cualquiera de estas dos formas, para hacerlo científicamente se debe hacer con instrumentos llamados espectroscopios y espectrofotómetros, que miden la longitud de onda de cada color. Y se mide en nanómetros, que es la millonésima parte del micrón. O sea la billonésima parte del metro. No se usa la frecuencia, que es derivada de la longitud de onda por que es difícil medir frecuencias en esas longitudes, pero lógicamente se puede calcular a partir de la otra magnitud.
En internet y en los blogs se pueden encontrar infinidad de ejemplos de medidores del color o la luz. Pero todos son intentos de aficionados y válidos como experimentos y aprendizaje. Colocando unos leds y un pic en un protoboard no llegaremos a ninguna precisión. Que me perdonen los aficionados que lo hacen, pero eso solo sirve como experimentación.
Para medir un color en forma persistente se necesita un aparato realizado con normas que se rigen por la óptica, la electrónica y la observación de los procesos. No por nada los colores se miden dentro de una esfera integradora incluida en algún espectrofotómetro… Pero no podemos colocar cualquier cosa dentro de una de esas esferas. Por eso diseñaremos un instrumento que nos aproximará a la medición real del color en cualquier superficie. Y en unidades reproducibles.
Por eso encararemos la construcción de un instrumento válido para medir el color de las sustancias o pinturas. Que incluso se pueda comercializar buscando una buena apariencia estética.  Pero tengamos en cuenta que este tipo de instrumentos en realidad miden la verdadera reflectancia de una superficie por lo que además del color que vemos, se agrega la reflexión de los demás colores de la luz, en menor medida porque predomina el fundamental. 
Lo que sucede en realidad es que nuestro cerebro en una compleja reacción, aisla el fundamental y lo retiene en desmedro de los demás. Pero si se fijan en una superficie coloreada, y la inclinan un poco a la luz, verán que refleja también una porción de la luz incidente.
En este punto quiero aclarar que he pasado más de 45 años dedicados al estudio del color y fabricación de instrumentos científicos de los cuales he comercializado miles. Pero siempre por transparencia, porque estaban dedicados al uso de la química. Pero ahora nos dedicaremos a la reflexión de los colores y este desarrollo es nuevo para mi.
Podremos medir en pasos de 255 tonos, digital, como se usa en computación o la web o de 100 para hacerlo en porcentajes(%).
Toda la gama de colores está representada por el espectro de luz, (como en el arco iris) ( Fig. 2).

​
La luz del sol tiene todos los colores del espectro visible, mas los ultravioletas e infrarrojos. El visible se acepta que va desde los 400 nm a los 700 nm ( claro, según los ojos del que mira).
Y como considero que construir un instrumento científico como esos es casi ( y digo “casi”) imposible para el aficionado, trataré de construir un medidor de reflectancia de colores, que es el que más uso práctico puede tener y con el instrumento que vamos a construir podemos llevar nuestras mediciones a la curva de luminancia del CEI y tener valores conocidos, pero esa parte la dejo para los aficionados a las ciencias. Nosotros iremos al uso práctico. 
(Más adelante en el tiempo trataré de desarrollar la construcción de un espectroscopio, lo suficientemente preciso como para medir los colores de la pantalla del monitor). 
Pero lamentablemente, y quizás para algunos le sea tedioso, para encarar una construcción así, debemos tener un conocimiento algo profundo de lo que es el color. Aquí es donde fallan los que quieren construir este instrumento, sin el conocimiento de lo que es el color.
Para comenzar lo haré con una frase que uso siempre: podemos decir que el color no existe ¡!
Está loco dirán. Pero en realidad el color como materia física no existe. El color de las sustancias es debido a la reflección y la absorción de parte del espectro de la luz que incide sobre ellos.
Si no existiera la luz, no existiría el color. Apaguen la luz y verán (o no verán) ningún color. Es decir que la luz pinta los objetos con todos los colores que tiene y estos reflejan una parte y absorben otra. Esta descomposición de la luz es el color que vemos. Trataré de la forma más sencilla y gráfica de explicar todo esto. Les aclaro que no es en vano todo esto, su real conocimiento los puede llevar a hacer evolucionar este instrumento y como no, diseñar otros.
Se demuestra que a partir de tres colores básicos se pueden formar todos los otros colores. Y el mejor ejemplo lo tienen en el monitor o la pantalla de televisión. Con pixeles de tres colores se forman todos los colores imaginables. 
Estos tres colores se denominan primarios por lo expuesto antes. Y son: ROJO, VERDE y AZUL.
¿Pero qué rojo, verde o azul? Aquí es donde entra a tallar la longitud de onda. El color se mide en longitudes de onda, en nanometers. Para usar solo tres colores, prácticamente el rojo tendría que ser de 650 nm (el nanometer se escribe así), el verde de 525 nm y el azul de por lo menos 430 nm Pero en los aparatos clásicos, como las pantallas del monitor, es difícil tener estas longitudes de onda por las limitaciones físicas de los procesos. Por eso se trabaja con longitudes aproximadas a estas en lo más posible.
Aquí quiero indicar, para los que siguieron el tema del “Iluminador RGB con PWM”, que ya he medido los colores del led del Iluminador RGB publicado, son: en Rojo, 624 nm, en Verde, 510 nm y en Azul, 460 nm. Y con estos tres colores se puede formar perfectamente el blanco, que sería la suma de los tres.
Y un led RGB de 5 mm común, extraído de un grupo de 10 (no elegido), tiene las long. de onda: Rojo: 630, Verde, 518, Azul, 462 nm.
Aunque es fácil conseguir separar la luz en sus distintas longitudes con un prisma o una red de difracción, lo difícil es su calibración. Es decir, una vez descompuesta la luz en sus colores primarios, saber que longitud de onda tiene cada uno. Por eso consideré usar leds como emisores de luz, que tienen, por su construcción y dopaje, longitudes de onda bien definidas y  medir la luz reflejada por estos con un fotodiodo de silicio o fotocélula. No es lo ideal porque su luz tiene un ancho de banda considerable pero son baratos y usables para este uso como patrones de color.
Los dispositivos medidores del color de la luz comerciales, como los TAO, usan filtros para separar los colores, pero esta solución no es muy precisa por la dificultad de integrar filtros de muy buena calidad (léase long. de onda precisa y estrecha) para dar mediciones consistentes en nanometers. Sí son útiles como comparadores del color. Si quisiéramos medir con precisión tres longitudes de onda con un sistema como los TAO, debiéramos incorporarles tres filtros de interferencia de un ancho de banda de por lo menos 10 nm, que nos costarían por lo menos unos 300 U$S, pues los TAO tienen filtros depositados de mucho ancho de banda. 
Pero quise construir un instrumento que nos pudiese dar mediciones de color con longitudes de onda consistentes. Y aquí entran a tallar los Leds, por sus características. He elegido, tratando de tener el color más útil y conseguible, leds de 450 nm para el Azul (B )de 2000 mc, 525 nm para el verde (G)14.000 mc y 650 para el rojo (R) 600 mc. No pude conseguir en el azul uno más bajo, pues 420 o 430 sería ideal. Pero salimos del paso. Nótese la baja luminosidad del rojo, pero así y todo domina a los otros por la curva de respuesta de los fotodiodos. Y tenemos así tres longitudes de onda bastante precisas, por su forma de construcción y dopaje, como para usarlas en un instrumento de medición y sobre todo, de precio casi nulo.
Para comprender todo esto veáse la Fig. 3. 

​
Allí tenemos los círculos clásicos de composición del color. En la primera serie, los colores primarios o aditivos, llamados así porque con los tres podemos construir cualquier color. Por ej. Rojo con verde da el amarillo y el rojo con el azul da magenta. Es decir, se adicionan los colores. Juntando los tres tenemos el blanco.
En la siguiente serie de colores tenemos los llamados secundarios ( porque se forman sumando otros colores primarios) o sustractivos, el Magenta que está formado por Rojo mas Azul, el Amarillo, formado por Rojo más Verde, y el Cian, formado por el Azul mas el Verde. Juntos, dá el negro o ausencia de luz, porque se sustraen entre ellos. De allí el término sustractivos. ( El Amarillo con el Magenta, da el Rojo, el amarillo con el Cyan, da el Verde, el Magenta con el cian, da el Azul).
Variando la intensidad de cada uno se tienen infinitos colores. 
Estos dibujos no son construcciones de dibujos sino que están hechos con el programa Adobe Illustrator y si se tiene ese programa, prueben de dibujar los círculos según la figura y corriendo  alguno de los círculos se ve la variación del color. Con ese programa se puede jugar variando los tonos y verán así demostrado lo que afirmo más arriba. Probar las diversas funciones, como multiplicar, sustraer, etc.
Todo esto es válido para las luces de colores, como las pantallas de televisión, monitores, leds, etc. Con las pinturas se trabaja distinto, siendo por ejemplo, el color amarillo, primario para la mezcla de colores.
Por otra parte y para comprender mejor todo esto convendría que bajasen el programa gratuito Hex Color Pic, que lo he subido a 4Shared con licencia antigua del autor : Jo Schoenmakers……
Es chico, solo 2,4 M. Es lejos el mejor programita para ver todos los colores y su código hex, que es lo que se usa en computación para distinguir los colores. Además los da en porcentajes y eso nos sirve para entender nuestro proyecto, que medirá también en porcentajes. Maximizar el programa si sale minimizado. Ver Fig.4. Color Rojo ( Hex Color Pic)

​
 y Fig 5, color rosa: rojo al máximo y añadimos partes iguales de verde y azul ( o sea añadimos blanco, porque el verde mas el azul y la parte de rojo que ya está, forman el blanco, por ende se aclara el color) y queda rosado, pero siempre dentro del rojo. Si se cambian las proporciones, tenemos cualquier color. Aquí tendríamos: 100 % de rojo mas 64 % de blanco.

​
Y aquí haremos una aclaración: las impresoras usan tintas con colores secundarios, como también las pinturas, así que por ejemplo, para pintar de rojo, se usan el magenta y el amarillo mezclados. 
Llegados hasta aquí explicaré como son los problemas con que nos encontraremos al medir los colores.
Si se quisiese medir el color de un líquido como lo vemos en la  Fig. 6.

​
Por ejemplo si fuese de color rojo, lo colocamos en un tubo transparente, como de vidrio, le incidimos una luz de color complementario, como el azul y con una fotocélula medimos cuanto pasa de luz. Como son colores complementarios se anulan según la cantidad de color que tenga el tubo, y lo que pasa de luz indica la proporción de color de la muestra.
Aclaremos el concepto: tenemos una cantidad de luz incidente, que si no usamos ningún color en el tubo, podemos decir que es el 100 % de luz. Si apagamos la luz, tendremos el Cero % de luz. Al colocar un líquido coloreado, tendremos un porcentaje de luz que nos indica el porcentaje de color contenido en la muestra. Es decir que la cantidad de color la medimos en una escala de Cero al 100 %.
Si queremos medir el color de una superficie sólida, como ser una cartulina coloreada, debemos iluminarla con una luz del mismo color y medir cuanto se refleja, para saber la cantidad de color contenido en la muestra. Pero lo hacemos con luz de varios colores, lo mínimo con color Rojo, Azul y Verde. ( Los colores fundamentales). 
Si probamos el HexColorPick, hemos visto como se forman los colores. A un Rojo, para hacerlo Rosado (aclararlo), le agregamos Blanco, es decir le añadimos iguales proporciones de Verde y Azul. Por eso para medir el color se usan por lo menos estos tres colores, que definirán, con sus proporciones, que color tenemos.
Pero aquí nos encontramos con un grave problema. Ninguna sustancia es completamente reflejante para definir el 100 % y tampoco ninguna es lo suficientemente opaca para definir el Cero (lo que nos haría falta para medir exactamente su color) . En la fig. 7,

​
Vemos estos ejemplos. Una superficie blanca no refleja el 100 % de la luz que le incide y las superficies negras siempre reflejan algo cualquiera sea el color que le incida por lo que se dificulta obtener el Cero % en la medición.
Por ello se usan para definir el Cero y el 100%  patrones que no son los correctos, pero es lo único que tenemos. Hay patrones que se aproximan a estas mediciones, pero son de uso científico e inalcanzables hasta de conseguir para un aficionado.
Es decir, que nunca tendremos todo el blanco que queremos ni todo el negro porque este siempre refleja algo, porque todas las superficies son algo o mucho especulares. Y un color rojo también reflejará algo de verde y azul.
Por eso en un primer intento quise colocar los tres leds a 45 grados de incidencia, como se ve en la Fig.8. Y la fotocélula en el medio y cerca de la superficie a medir.

​
Pero fue necesario usar tres trozos de fibra óptica con sus accesorios, y se complicaba mucho la realización por los aficionados. Si alguno quiere, puede estudiarlo, por eso lo presento en esta fig.
La iluminación a 45 grados, disminuye bastante el reflejo espúreo si la fotocélula está normal a la superficie. Hagan la prueba con un led y lo verán.
Desechado este esquema me decidí por el otro esquema que también se ve en la figura 8.
Los leds montados en forma radial con la fotocélula en el medio con un blindaje óptico para que no tome la luz directa de los leds.

​
En definitiva, así funciona nuestro medidor, descomponiendo el color de la luz con leds como productores de la luz de color, en lugar de componerlo con un programa. Y mediremos la reflectancia total de la superficie de muestra, lo que nos permitirá definir la igualdad de dos colores, es decir que será en definitiva un buen comparador de colores.
Pero necesitamos un patrón para calibrarlo. Igual que las cámaras fotográficas, usaremos el color blanco. Es decir, balanceamos el blanco. Y usaremos como blanco una hoja de papel A 4 de las comunes que se usan en la impresora. Los papeles modernos tienen aditivos para que parezcan bien blancos: iluminen una hoja con un led ultravioleta y lo verán azul o celeste que es su fluorescencia.
Se usa el color blanco como patrón porque se considera que el blanco contiene todos los colores y si se forma con el Rojo, Verde y Azul, debería tener igual cantidad de cada uno. O sea, por ejemplo: 100% de Rojo, 100% de verde y 100% de azul darían el blanco. Véase con el programita, o con cualquier programa de dibujo, al componer el blanco se unen 100% de cada uno. Es lógico que este 100 % es arbitrario, en cada programa es distinto, por eso al imprimir, los colores no salen iguales entre programas o con los del monitor. Porque el monitor también compone su blanco uniendo los tres colores en partes iguales. Siempre en fotografía se usó el blanco como patrón o punto de partida para definir los demás colores.
Entonces, partiendo del color blanco, podemos considerar a los tres colores como iguales. Digo considerar porque científicamente no es así pues depende de muchos factores, el principal de todos es la respuesta del elemento sensor o sea el que ve el color. Pero nuestras mediciones servirán para comparar varios colores, o igualar dos colores como las pinturas o los que se imprimen con cualquier impresora.
Y como calibramos el blanco, ¿a ojo? Sí, a pesar de todo a ojo nomás.  Porque vamos a comparar nuestro blanco con un patrón blanco.
Estamos acostumbrados a usar nuestros sentidos y no nos damos cuenta que son medidores y comparadores muy exactos. Como ejemplo aconsejo imprimir en papel fotográfico mate la Fig. 10, 

​
con tonos de color rosa y grises. Recortar los dos cuadrados chicos y deslizarlos al lado de la serie de tonos. Pararse al lado del que sea igual. Hagan este ejercicio y verán como con facilidad lo encuentran. Han calibrado, con un error del 5% el color! ¡ Y con el ojo solamente como instrumento!
Bueno, con esto nos podríamos extender muchísimo, porque son muchos los factores que inciden en la comprensión y medición del color. Buscando en Google encontraremos bastante información sobre ello. Pero atención, hay mucho de inexacto en esas informaciones, como por ejemplo la construcción de un espectroscopio a partir de un CDRom… A pesar de que este es curvo y el espectro que da es eminentemente curvo…Aunque con algoritmos y programas especiales, toda curva se puede enderezar, pero… ¿la exactitud? Ver Fig. 11 , espectro de un CD rom…

​
Para calibrar el Cero % usaremos un trozo de cartulina Canson negra o una superficie pintada con la mejor pintura negro mate que encuentren. En las pruebas usé de negro el que me da mi impresora Epson T 50 y la cartulina negra Canson.
Podría extenderme días enteros hablando del color, pero debemos limitar el espacio. Espero que con estas explicaciones algo se entienda. Cualquier consulta la atenderé con la mayor diligencia posible. Y si se considera necesario, podría explayarme más en esto del color.

PASEMOS A LA CONSTRUCCIÓN
La construcción se ha realizado poniendo énfasis en la parte mecánica y óptica pero con la menor cantidad de elementos posibles. Lleva una electrónica sencilla para que sea fácil de reproducir y no es nada complicado el armado del sistema. En realidad todos son controles y si se quiere se pueden distribuir de distinta forma siguiendo la forma de la caja que lo contendrá. De hecho es lo que hice, separé en dos bancos los controles porque la plaqueta no me entraba en la caja.. De todas maneras no será difícil para los aficionados lectores pues los electrónicos tenemos suficiente maña como para solucionar cualquier cosa. Tengan en cuenta que estamos construyendo un verdadero equipo de medición.  
He separado la cabeza de medición de la caja de la parte electrónica para facilidad de uso (aunque el que quiera las podría integrar). Además en el futuro podemos estudiar de cambiar los ángulos de iluminación para eliminar en lo posible los reflejos innecesarios. Fig. 12.

​
Y como indicador o voltímetro uso un téster chino, de los chicos, que es barato y además es posible usar cualquier téster porque puse dos hembras de ficha banana en la caja. Y dos cables, uno rojo y otro negro, con fichas banana en cada punta, para conectar el téster con el equipo. Todo esto para ahorrar dinero. ( En Argentina llamamos téster al multímetro y no sé cómo se llamarán las fichas banana en otros países).
Es lógico que también se puede integrar el voltímetro en la misma caja y hacer algo compacto. Eso lo dejo al criterio de cada uno. Pero para empezar, conviene así. Todo separado es más didáctico. En el caso de que se quiera colocar un “panel meter” en la caja, tengan cuidado con la alimentación, pues generalmente estos vienen preparados para usar alimentación separada.
Para la punta de prueba o cabeza óptica, podría haber usado un caño cualquiera pero debía roscarlo para la tapa, lo que me complicaba la existencia. Por eso opté por usar material de los usados en las cañerías de agua, que se pueden conseguir en cualquier casa de la especialidad.
En realidad lo ideal hubiera sido hacerlo de metal, por el blindaje, pero tendría trabajo de tornería, cosa que no es nada barato. Además de lo difícil que es conseguir un buen tornero.
 Necesitamos los siguientes materiales:
--2 cuplas de caños de agua plásticas (PVC) de 1 ¼  pulgadas.
--1 tapón para la cupla de plástico.
--1 disco de chapa de aluminio u otro material opaco pintado de negro mate. Del diámetro de las     cuplas con un orificio central de 20 mm de diámetro.
--Un trozo de caño de bronce de ½ pulgada de diámetro y 15 mm de largo para máscara del  fotodiodo. ( Para que no tome la luz directa de los leds). También podría usarse de plástico negro. Yo usé un caño cuadrado que es el que uso siempre para los fotodiodos en los aparatos de medición porque me permite fácilmente soldarle dos alambrecitos para sostenerlo soldado en el PCB y pintado de negro mate.
--Una fuente de poder de 12 a 18 v, 200 mA, con la hembra correspondiente.
--1 led color Rojo de   650 nm. Alta luminosidad.
--1 led color Verde de 525 nm. Alta luminosidad.
--1 led color Azul de   450 nm. Alta luminosidad.
--1 led de cualquier color para piloto.
--1 trozo de unos 3 x 3 cm de acetato translúcido, similar al papel vegetal para dibujo.
--Un trozo de cartulina negra Canson o la más negra que consigan de unos 20 x 20 cm.
--Un trozo de unos 40 cm de cable de 4 conductores, 0,25mm de diámetro.
--Un trozo de la misma longitud de cable blindado ( con malla) para la fotocélula.
--Plaquetas para circuito impreso de fibra de vidrio.
--CI   CA 3140  y zócalo para el mismo.
--Una llave de 4 posiciones y tres polos, rotativa.
--Una llave de corredera o palanca de dos polos. ( o de tres polos si se consigue, yo usé una de 4        polos porque la tengo).
--Una ficha DIN de 6 patas, 270 grados, hembra y macho ( o cualquier conector de 6 patas)
--Presets:  1 K ( tres) grandes. 3 K (tres) multivueltas y 50 K  (tres) multivueltas de colocación parados.
--Resistencias : R1, R2=10MΩ (dos), R3= 2,7 K,  R4= 330 Ω, R5=270 Ω, R6,=270Ω, R7, R8, R9, (tres)=10K, R10(una)= 560Ω,  todas ¼ W  o como las que consigan.
--Condensadores : C1= .1, C2 C3=.1,  C4=100 x 16,uno, C5=100 x 25, C6= 1 nF por detrás, lado cobre, C7= .1( entre los bornes de medición).
--Fotodiodo 33 BR de Hamamatsu o equivalente (Cualquier fotodiodo con pastilla de unos 6 mm2 como la BPW 34 puede servir, pero cuidado, la versión transparente, no la negra, pues esta es solo para infrarrojos. Aquí en Argentina se consigue a unos 3,50 U$S.
--Soldador de punta fina y calentamiento por resistencia. He tenido malas experiencias con los soldadores Vesubio de pistola pues algunos producen mucha inducción magnética y queman los leds.
Para la alimentación dispuse usar alimentación separada por comodidad y para no comprar un transformador. Uso cualquier fuente de pared de más de 12 v. que siempre hay en el taller. Nada impide usar una fuente interna si se desea. 
Empecemos por los leds. Ver Fig 8, donde se muestran los tres leds y el fotodiodo. Los leds producen una iluminación con círculos o punto central de luz. Necesitamos una luz pareja. Se podría pensar en usar un solo led RGB, pero los leds RGB probados dan los focos de luz muy separados, en cambio los leds individuales se pueden orientar hacia el centro para que coincidan los círculos de luz. 
Además es más práctico que los leds rodeen el fotodiodo para asegurar una luz pareja con respecto al fotodiodo.
Pero me encuentro con el problema de que estos leds me dan la luz en círculos y spots desparejos y necesito una luz en lo posible pareja, o sea de la misma intensidad en la superficie a iluminar.
Entonces corté un disco de 30 mm de diámetro del acetato translúcido usado para dibujo, le hice en el centro con un cutter un recorte cuadrado de un cm de lado que pegué al tubo de bronce que blinda la fotocélula. Es evidente que si el tubo lo hacen redondo el recorte será redondo. Ver fotos:



​
 Ahora la luz es pareja por lo menos en el centro, que es donde se necesita pues pensé en usar un spot de unos 2 cm de diámetro, círculo que cubren muy bien.
Además pinté la base de los leds con sus respectivos colores para su identificación en el armado como se ve claramente en la fotografía. Esto ayuda en la construcción.
Para sostenerlos hice varias pruebas con discos de plaquetas y terminé haciendo una ad-hoc, redonda, con herramientas de mano (de todas maneras al final les adjunto los links de los PCBs) y elegí para contener todo el sistema lumínico, dos cuplas de cañería de agua de plástico PVC, pegadas una sobre otra con cemento de contacto para darle altura. En su interior y pegada a las paredes del tubo formado, le adosé un trozo de cartulina Carson negra, de unos 7 x 15 cm. Para evitar en lo posible reflexiones internas, cuidando de no llegar a la altura del tapón para no interferir con su rosca. Es decir forré el conjunto con cartulina negra por dentro.
Esto tuve que hacerlo porque quise pintar el interior con pintura negro mate pero no quedaba bien mate. En la base, que queda abierta se pega un disco de aluminio u otro material, con un orificio central de 20 mm y pintado de negro mate. Ver Fig.17.
Eso limita la superficie iluminada eliminando aureolas de color en los bordes.
Este conjunto sería la cabeza de medición del instrumento y lleva a un cm. de la base, un orificio de unos 10 mm. de diámetro para poder observar el color sobre la hoja A4 de resma, que usaremos como patrón del blanco. Una vez calibrado, se tapará con un pedazo de cinta autoadhesiva negra para que no entre la luz del exterior. ( Se pueden hacer parches de distintos colores de unos 4x4 cm en una hoja para imprimir en papel inkjet, mate, para ver los resultados. Entonces haremos un cuadrado blanco para el patrón del blanco y uno negro para ver las diferencias.)
Se puede usar un trozo de caño, pero habría que roscarlo para la tapa y eso me complicaba. 
En la tapa, por dentro, se pega el PCB de los leds con cemento de contacto, no con Loctite (cemento instantáneo), porque consideré poder despegarlo en caso de fallo. En la tapa previamente se perfora un orificio de 10 mm para colocarle una goma pasacable y poder pasar hacia afuera los cables necesarios. Usé cable multipolar para los leds y cable blindado ( con malla) para el fotodiodo de unos 30 cm de largo. Por suerte el cable de 5 conductores tiene cables con los colores de los leds y facilita el seguimiento del armado.
La fotocélula va blindada para que no tome la luz directa de los leds. Como dije antes usé un trozo de caño de bronce cuadrado porque lo uso siempre para ese efecto y para poder soldarle a cada lado un trozo de alambre desnudo de cobre de 0,8 mm para su posterior soldado al PCB. Así se sostiene muy bien. Se podría usar como sustituto un trozo de caño plástico de ½ pulgada por 1 cm y ½ de largo, que se puede pegar con cemento de contacto al PCB rodeando la fotocélula ( 1 ½ cm es el nivel a que quedarán los leds).
La fotocélula ( siempre llamamos fotocélula al fotodiodo, porque esto es lo que es) 33 BR se soldó a 4 mm de distancia de la superficie del PCB como precaución por el calentamiento. Es rectangular y en un lado tiene una muesca, ese lado va soldado a la masa o (+) de la fotocélula, que la separé en el PCB y en los cables para evitar la influencia de la corriente de los leds.
Se podría usar en su lugar el fotodiodo BPW 34, fácil de conseguir, pero no se probó. En ese caso el fotodiodo iría adosado al PCB sin separación, perforando antes los dos agujeritos por donde pasarán los terminales a soldar. No lo usé porque se calienta mucho al soldar por la pequeñez de sus patitas. Uno de sus terminales tiene un engrosamiento metálico interno que se ve fácilmente en la foto y es el que va soldado a la masa. ( En mi laboratorio le decimos : el lado de la chapita). Además el 33 BR de Hamamatsu es más robusto.

​
La disposición del circuito configura a la fotocélula con carga de cero virtual, por lo que trabaja en su forma más lineal. La salida es negativa, pero es invertida por el CI dando salida positiva al final.
El 3140 no necesita fuente dividida, por eso lo uso con fuente simple. Yo uso siempre para medir con fotodiodos este 3140. Anda muy bien, es muy estable y no se desmerece ante otros integrados mucho más caros y difíciles de conseguir. El que quiera cambiar podrá usar otro integrado, pero siempre recomiendo este.
Los PCB, como los otros dibujos los hice con el CorelDraw por la facilidad de ir cambiando sobre la marcha del proyecto. Los paso luego a PDF para su uso. Controlar la medida del integrado como referencia para no equivocar la medida al pasarlo a la plaqueta.
Están hechos con el método de la plancha con papel de 100 gramos mate para Ink Jet, impreso en Laser como hago siempre los prototipos.
El armado es sencillo siguiendo el PCB y el circuito. Usar cables de distinto color para cada uno de los leds o los componentes y de unos 20 cm hacia las llaves para facilitar el armado dentro de una caja. Se puede usar una caja de plástico como las que se venden parecida a la de la foto pero en ese caso forrarla interiormente con cinta de aluminio autoadhesiva conectada a la masa para evitar interferencias debido a la alta impedancia del circuito. Ver foto.

​
A las resistencias de 10 M  les sigue un puente de alambre que se puede reemplazar por otra Resistencia para darle más ganancia si los leds no iluminan lo suficiente.
La llave de 4 posiciones y tres polos,(LL1) conecta un led por vez y los pre set de calibración asociados. En la cuarta posición, enciende el azul para completar el color blanco con la llave de dos polos. La llave de corredera o palanca, de 2 polos ( LL 2) enciende los leds  rojo y verde al mismo tiempo, para calibrar el blanco en la posición Blanco junto a la llave LL1, que enciende el Azul. En ese punto se mide, para control, la salida total del integrado. (Yo usé una llave de 4 polos inversora que tengo y conecto los tres colores a la vez). Pero les conviene una llave de palanca por el orificio que hay que hacer, en este caso redondo y si fuera de corredera, tendría que ser rectangular, como el que hice yo.
Usé tres bancos de pre sets (tres para cada uno) para la calibración. Los pre sets de 1 K son para calibrar la cantidad de luz de cada led y equilibrarlos formando el color BLANCO que será nuestro patrón de mediciones. Usé resistencias para regular la corriente de los leds porque cualquier otro sistema complicaría el circuito y el PCB. Además así funciona bien y teniendo la precaución de usar pre sets grandes, no los sub miniatura, no tendrán ningún daño. Tengan en cuenta esto los que quieran armar el circuito con PICs.
En este banco de presets hay muchos agujeros para poder colocar varios tipos de presets si no consiguen los que puse yo ( con patas en triángulo).
El segundo banco de tres presets de 3K es para el ajuste del Cero en cada color posicionando la cabeza de medición sobre una cartulina negra (como la Canson, que es lo mas negro que conseguí. Algunas negras eran azules… El valor no es crítico, usé de 3 K porque los tengo pero recomiendo usar multivueltas de 5K con el tornillo arriba.
En el  otro banco de pre sets  usé de 50 K multi vueltas, con el tornillo arriba, no acostados, para facilitar la calibración desde afuera de la caja. Con ellos se calibra la lectura de la salida de cada led, en unidades de 100 o 255 máximo, según el requerimiento de cada uno. Yo prefiero el 100% porque es más explícito para el común de los usuarios. No olvidemos que el instrumento puede ser usado para igualar los colores de las pinturas y los usuarios no tendrán ningún conocimiento de lo que es la física del color. Usé de 50 K para no interferir con la medición en el multímetro. Si se quiere utilizar un microamperímetro o un tester de 20 K analógico, bajar la resistencia de esos preset a unos 10K.
El PCB nuevo es diferente al original usado porque le di más espacio para la colocación del 7808 acostado para que no ocupe lugar y se pueda arrimar al frente de la caja el PCB para facilitar el movimiento de los tornillos de los presets. Se sostiene en la caja con cuatro tornillos de 1/8 x ¾ o en milimétrico, de 3 x 16, con tuercas haciendo de separadores. Ver foto.

​
Se colocaron detrás de la caja las dos fichas banana, Negra y Roja para conectar el téster, la hembra Din para conectar la cabeza de medición y la hembra de conexión para la fuente de poder.
En el frente van las llaves y en su parte superior los orificios que combinan con los pre sets para ajuste desde el exterior.
Para los cables de la cabeza medidora usé un cable multipolar mas un cable blindado separado. Si se consiguiera un cable con todos los conductores  se podría usar. Al conjunto quería envainarlo en espaghetti de silicona, pero quedaba arrugado y feo. El que quiera puede hacerlo y más si se consigue un caño de silicona o caucho de paredes finas.
La calibración del Cero oscuro la llevé a cabo levantando el nivel de voltaje de la ficha negra de medición. Este es un truco que uso desde hace muchos años y anda bien.
CALIBRACIÓN:
1)	Interconectar las partes del equipo y conectar un tester en la salida correspondiente, primero en la escala de 20 volts, luego se puede pasar a 2V si es necesario. Conectar el aparato a la red. ( No le puse llave de encendido porque se conecta o no la fuente a la red). Esperar unos minutos para estabilización. El led piloto debe encender ( le puse uno RGB que va cambiando de colores automáticamente, como curiosidad).
2)	Colocar la cabeza medidora sobre una hoja de papel blanco, cuidando que el orificio de inspección quede a nuestro frente. Usar papel de una resma que nos permita reproducir el control en otro momento si es necesario. Iluminar el resto del papel con una fuente de luz de unos 6000 grados kelvin ( luz de día). Una lámpara de bajo consumo de unos 18 W sería suficiente. O una lámpara dicroica. Usen la que dé el mejor blanco a su vista. Y la guardan para control posterior una vez usada.
3)	Usar ahora la posición de BLANCO de las dos llaves y actuar sobre el banco de pre sets de los leds ( los orificios de arriba). Ajustar a su posición media el ROJO. Girar el VERDE y el AZUL, hasta que el interior se vea del mismo color blanco que el exterior. Para aproximar la misma iluminación en el exterior y el interior, acercar o alejar la lámpara. No es difícil este paso. El blanco se iguala fácilmente. Si sigue dominando el rojo, se disminuye su luz y se sigue de nuevo.
4)	Se puede probar con distintos papeles ( siempre mate) para controlar que hemos hecho una buena calibración. Tapar con cinta negra el orificio de inspección de la cabeza medidora.
5)	Apagar la llave de blanco y llevar con los presets de medición (los multivueltas) con cada color a unos 200 mV.
6)	Actuar ahora sobre los presets del Cero ( los de abajo) en cada color ( R,G,B) llevando a cero la medición habiendo colocado la cabeza de medición sobre la cartulina negra o el negro que tengamos.
7)	Actuar ahora sobre el banco de pre sets de medición ( los multivueltas) colocando la cabeza medidora sobre el blanco que usamos antes.  Empezar con el Rojo, colocando la llave LL1 en R, girar el pre set hasta tener una medición de 100 (o 255 si se desea).
8)	Actuar sobre el Verde, con la llave LL1 en G (green, verde en ingles). Girar el pre set hasta tener una medición de 100.
9)	Actuar sobre el Azul con la llave LL1 en B (blue, azul en inglés) y girar el pre set hasta que de la medición de 100. ( podrían ser 100 mV o 1 volt tomado como cien).
10)	Volver a la calibración del negro, que se habrá corrido y repetir las veces necesarias hasta tener “cero” con el negro y  100, o 255, con el “blanco”. 
11)	Probar en cualquier color impreso y anotar las mediciones, pasando con la llave LL1 en las tres posiciones de color. Eso nos da el porcentaje de cada uno de los tres colores integrantes de la muestra.
     Cuidar  que no entre nada de luz exterior en la cabeza medidora.
Hemos calibrado nuestro instrumento para un blanco y un negro que conservaremos para posterior control y que nos permite comparar colores de cualquier superficie aunque no con la precisión de un instrumento como un espectrofotómetro, pero suficiente para uso práctico porque se pueden igualar colores por ejemplo de pinturas. En ese caso tener en cuenta la reflexión del brillo de las pinturas a igualar de la misma marca.
Se puede imprimir una hoja con cuadrados o círculos de unos 4 cm de diámetro con colores diversos y comprobar así el funcionamiento de nuestro medidor de color y si repite las mediciones. Probar con hojas comunes y fotográficas para comprobar sus diferencias. Probar también las hojas brillantes para comprobar el efecto del brillo. Veremos así que no podemos comparar colores mate con colores brillantes.
El aparato terminado completo, Fig 17.

​
 El frente de la caja lo hice con el Corel e impreso con la Epson T50 en papel inkjet brillante autoadhesivo. Conviene darle una mano de barniz fijador y protegerlo con una lámina de policarbonato de 1 mm que es barato o Contact o Muresco trasparente cristal.

ALGUNOS  RESULTADOS
Incluyo el link del Hex Color Pic 102 subido a 4Shared. 
En la figura 22 preparé distintos colores para probar el medidor. Debajo de cada cuadrado están los valores digitales que usé, para control y convertirlos si hace falta ( calibré de 0 a 255 el medidor para adaptarlo a los valores que me da el Corel).
En la figura 21 expongo los colores que resultan de pasar los valores medidos al Corel.
Dentro de cada cuadrado de esta figura están los valores obtenidos y debajo los originales.
Comparando las dos figuras se ve que el resultado es bastante bueno, si se tiene en cuenta que la impresora usa valores CMYK y los de la pantalla son RGB. Es decir, que por ejemplo para imprimir un rojo pleno, la impresora usa el magenta mas el amarillo, es decir: dos porciones de rojo mas una de azul mas una de verde. Y nuestros tres colores de leds ven todo eso, por lo que algo se falsea en la medición. Además la reflexión nunca es completa. 
Por eso veo que los resultados son muy buenos y mas para el uso que se le da a estos instrumentos: comparadores de color, es decir, hacer dos o más colores iguales.
Piensen que por ejemplo para hacer un color rosado medio con pinturas, se puede usar un litro de pintura roja más un litro de pintura blanca. Si usamos medio litro de cada una, será el mismo color.
En cambio, con los programas de dibujo, como se usan valores hexadecimales, si ponemos la mitad de rojo mas igual cantidad de blanco, nos saldrá un rosado oscuro. Prueben esto con el Color Picker.
La fig.18 es el circuito y la 19 el PCB. La 20 es el Layout y la 23, es el círculo de los leds.
Con esto doy por terminado este tutorial que creo hice lo mas explicativo posible. Si me pasé de extensión, pido disculpas a los moderadores y lectores.
Las figuras y fotos son mías así como el texto, pero pueden ser reproducidos en cualquier medio.

Link del color pick:	http://www.4shared.com/rar/-T-tvbg8/HexColorPic102.html
Muchas gracias a todos.
Y como se dice en italiano, buona fortuna…


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 5, 2012)

*! ! Gracias por el aporte ¡ ¡*


----------



## aquileslor (Nov 7, 2012)

Gracias de nuevo por tu paciencia, no solo conmigo sino con todos los que preguntan. Y espero que no lo saquen muy rápido para que lo vean varios.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 7, 2012)

muchas gracias por el aporte ,
 seria una aplicación practica,¿ leer los códigos de colores de las resistencias?
con un poco de trabajo seguro se puede lograr¡¡¡


----------



## aquileslor (Nov 7, 2012)

Rey. Lo realicé lo mas didáctico que pude para que el que quiera realizarlo tenga todos los pro y los contra explicados. Y sencillo para que pueda trasladarse a un pic y hacerlo automático. Fijate que los voltajes que yo resto y luego los llevo a 255 o 100% son magnitudes manejables fácilmente con pics.
Como dije espero que alguien se decida. Yo no voy a comercializarlo pero es fácilmente comercializable. Mas si se hace industrialmente y las piezas se mecanizan. Te digo que lo hice porque los pintureros necesitan un instrumento como este para igualar colores de pintura. Y si le hacen la abertura de la cabeza medidora suficientemente chica, hasta se podría comparar los colores de los dientes, cosa que los dentistan necesitan y no tienen. En fin, con ingenio, tiene múltiples aplicaciones.


----------



## gaam (Nov 12, 2012)

Felicitaciones aquileslor, muy bien desarrollado tu trabajo; por ahora no puedo, pero me gustaria realizarlo mas adelante algun dia, como desafio personal.

Gracias.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 8, 2012)

hermoso y dedicado trabajo.
lo lei superficialemnte, luego en detalle.
pero es un apunte muy lindo para el colegio y comprender el tema (mas alla de el proyecto) .


----------



## aquileslor (Dic 8, 2012)

Como dices Fernando, se hizo didactico para la comprensión del color. Aunque faltaría mucho y no quise extenderme mas. Pero si a los foristas les interesa en algún momento me explayo y subo un estudio bastante completo de las características del color. Estoy preparando una charla para un colegio terciario sobre el tema y si puedo lo trasladaré a la web. Gracias por tu comentario.


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 8, 2012)

aquileslor...
muy buen trabajo, y mejor aporte...!!!
con pasiencia se podria modificar para algun proyecto personal, es muy completo y detallado
muchas gracias!!


----------



## Electronec (Dic 9, 2012)

Wuau....todo un tutorial, si señor. 

Menudo trabajo. Gracias por compartirlo.

Saludos.


----------

